# New Club



## BigDyl (Oct 28, 2006)

The ForemanRules club.


Requirements:  Tyrone Biggums Avatar


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2006)

I kinda like mine though.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm in. Appoint me to an office


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 28, 2006)

gococksDJS said:


> I'm in. Appoint me to an office


Here ya go...


----------



## mike456 (Oct 28, 2006)

I am in


----------



## Nate K (Oct 28, 2006)

I am in...I'm worthy, I don't post often though.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2006)

here


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 28, 2006)

im in


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

you guys are fags!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2006)

and useless post like these will go away.........


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 29, 2006)

MyK said:


> you guys are fags!



yeah ok, mr emo listen to my poems about how small my dick is


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> and useless post like these will go away.........



What constitutes a useful post?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2006)

Posts that aren't insulting in nature and that actually provide information to the topic at hand.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Oct 29, 2006)

coolies


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2006)

Whats this all about then?


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 29, 2006)

Shit, I'm in a club...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> The ForemanRules club.
> 
> 
> Requirements: Tyrone Biggums Avatar


You need to change your signature.
How is he doing anyway?


----------



## Witmaster (Oct 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> and useless post like these will go away.........


And this is your solution to establishing "order" in the forum?  Simply delete peoples' thoughts and expressions on the matter?  Lock threads and provoke more outrage among members?

I can think of a few historical examples that illustrate this tactic is not wise.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> and useless post like these will go away.........



So you'll be deleting everything in Open Chat then?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> So you'll be deleting everything in Open Chat then?



You will be getting deleted.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> So you'll be deleting everything in Open Chat then?


I think her goal is to shut down Open Chat.

On a completely unrelated note, has anyone else noticed that the volume of posts on the entire site has gone down quite a bit?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I think her goal is to shut down Open Chat.
> 
> *On a completely unrelated note, has anyone else noticed that the volume of posts on the entire site has gone down quite a bit*?


Yes, I noticed that yesterday.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I think her goal is to shut down Open Chat.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, has anyone else noticed that the volume of posts on the entire site has gone down quite a bit?



Yes, Open Chat has a big impact on IM.  Open Chat members leave open chat and actually contribute things to other forums, and buy IM products like ironmaglabs CEE.  Without the interest in OC, the interest in IM is lost as a whole, people stop coming, and stop buying things, etc.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Yes, Open Chat has a big impact on IM.  Open Chat members leave open chat and actually contribute things to other forums, and buy IM products like ironmaglabs CEE.  Without the interest in OC, the interest in IM is lost as a whole, people stop coming, and stop buying things, etc.



No joke.  In the last few weeks, I've seen the forums (not just Open Chat) go without posts for an hour or two at a time (even the Training forum).  I've been here for over two years and I've never seen it like this.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2006)

Remember this is typically a quiet time in the Bodybuilding and fitness industry.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 29, 2006)

Especially since bodybuilding is falling by the wayside


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Remember this is typically a quiet time in the Bodybuilding and fitness industry.


School?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 29, 2006)

That is one of the factors,  plus all the major BB shows are over for the year.  There are alot of holidays right now, so people aren't overly concerned with fitness. (Thanksgiving and Xmas.)


----------



## MACCA (Oct 29, 2006)

please dont close open chat sometimes its good to be silly and not so flipping serious all the time....u gotta ave a laugh....i know there are some good posts on open chat but theres also some really good humour because some of you guys here are so fucking funny....


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Remember this is typically a quiet time in the Bodybuilding and fitness industry.




At least in the last two years, it's _*never *_been this slow.  Moreso when compared to the last year.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

i am actually one of the members that genuinely likes jodi and wishes she didn't get given so much shit. i don't have any infractions but this might get me one or two who knows. 

people who loathe open chat and wish it would close shouldn't be the ones policing it.

most seem to have the attitude that it serves no purpose and all that

a lot of us have a lot more to learn than we have to contribute but open chat still makes us part of a fitness community and believe it or not we don't just hang out here for nothing. 

jodi is the only one that knows how much but i have lost a lot of weight since coming to im and am in the best shape i have been in in 16 years. i'm getting $13,000 in early november and the *first* things on my list to do were to buy more exercise equipment, try some supps for the first time ever and for me and Tess to become elite members. Tesla has lost 10 pounds since she joined and has known a lot of you for years. 

foreman was not that bad and i for one really don't think he was acting so outrageous the other night. he took some pretty hard blows too. people that are supporting him have spent hundreds of hours in open chat and knew him better than most. right now people think i'm crazy because i won't just drop the school abusing my son. it is hard to keep your mouth shut when you genuinely think something is wrong and you want to make it right. that is what was up with foreman the other night. 

open chat makes this place fun. there have been days i felt like dying n have come here and laughed at the stupid shit being said. it's pretty cool to have a place to go that makes you smile and laugh out loud when everything else in your life has been shit that day. it's nice to "see" the same faces and be around friends. which despite this being the internet a lot of us are.

someone that thinks open chat is just a pointless, useless shithole should not patrol it. if you don't think a game preserve or a club should exist to begin with maybe you wouldn't be suitable to work there either. i'm just making a point and i hope you can keep from taking it personal i honestly am not trying to attack anyone at all.

open chat is an important part of im. did you ever work at a place that had it's own softball team? i have and it fucking rocks. it is completely irrelevant to the job but an essential part of creating unity and camaraderie in the work place. bonds are made at those games and it is great to see totally different parts of people come out than you see in the serious setting at work.

i really don't think it is fair either to tell us we can't express how we feel about this issue. it's not very american and that might be seen by new members as a reason to steer clear. if this place gets a reputation of censoring it's members and being so focused on new members that loyal members that have been here for years are chopped liver and their opinions will not be tolerated then what purpose will new members see in sticking around?


----------



## largepkg (Oct 29, 2006)

Present


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> You will be getting deleted.



  You can't delete me.  I've made backups.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> At least in the last two years, it's _*never *_been this slow.  Moreso when compared to the last year.


Hm... why would that be?


----------



## fufu (Oct 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> No joke.  In the last few weeks, I've seen the forums (not just Open Chat) go without posts for an hour or two at a time (even the Training forum).  I've been here for over two years and I've never seen it like this.



I have definitely noticed that!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i am actually one of the members that genuinely likes jodi and wishes she didn't get given so much shit. i don't have any infractions but this might get me one or two who knows.
> 
> people who loathe open chat and wish it would close shouldn't be the ones policing it.
> 
> ...



All so very, very true.

And congrats on the weight loss and improved fitness.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> I have definitely noticed that!



It used to be that if I was off the board for a few hours, I had a lot of reading to catch up on.  Now, I can leave for a day and catch up pretty quickly.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i am actually one of the members that genuinely likes jodi and wishes she didn't get given so much shit. i don't have any infractions but this might get me one or two who knows.
> *
> people who loathe open chat and wish it would close shouldn't be the ones policing it.*
> 
> ...




        

Very well said!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2006)

DOMS said:


> It used to be that if I was off the board for a few hours, I had a lot of reading to catch up on.  Now, I can leave for a day and catch up pretty quickly.


If it's all open chat stuff to catch up on then that is not the point of this board.  Open chat does not make this board successful and in some cases it actually hurts the board and drives members away because they don't want to deal with the insulting.

There are 2 times per year that boards are slow.  Now through January and then June and July.  This is no slower than it is any other year at this time.  Maybe that is what contributes to the boredom around here which also seems to be the time that most of the banning happens.  Because people are bored so they start trouble which leads to being banned.

This board is successful long before many of you came around, including foreman.  It's the contributions to the serious forums that make this board what it is.  If you come for open chat only then you don't belong here.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> If it's all open chat stuff to catch up on then that is not the point of this board.  Open chat does not make this board successful and in some cases it actually hurts the board and drives members away because they don't want to deal with the insulting.
> 
> There are 2 times per year that boards are slow.  Now through January and then June and July.  This is no slower than it is any other year at this time.  Maybe that is what contributes to the boredom around here which also seems to be the time that most of the banning happens.  Because people are bored so they start trouble which leads to being banned.
> 
> This board is successful long before many of you came around, including foreman.  It's the contributions to the serious forums that make this board what it is.  If you come for open chat only then you don't belong here.




You're not very nice


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> If it's all open chat stuff to catch up on then that is not the point of this board.  Open chat does not make this board successful and in some cases it actually hurts the board and drives members away because they don't want to deal with the insulting.
> 
> There are 2 times per year that boards are slow.  Now through January and then June and July.  This is no slower than it is any other year at this time.  Maybe that is what contributes to the boredom around here which also seems to be the time that most of the banning happens.  Because people are bored so they start trouble which leads to being banned.
> 
> This board is successful long before many of you came around, including foreman.  It's the contributions to the serious forums that make this board what it is.  If you come for open chat only then you don't belong here.



foreman contributed alot to the training and anabolic forums. Did you even read what littlewing said, we are all here for fitness reasons, but open chat, is a place to laugh, express opinions, and if someone does not like open chat, that someone should not moderate it.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> If it's all open chat stuff to catch up on then that is not the point of this board.  Open chat does not make this board successful and in some cases it actually hurts the board and drives members away because they don't want to deal with the insulting.



I said, several times, that I wasn't just talking about Open Chat.




Jodi said:


> There are 2 times per year that boards are slow. Now through January and then June and July. This is no slower than it is any other year at this time. Maybe that is what contributes to the boredom around here which also seems to be the time that most of the banning happens. Because people are bored so they start trouble which leads to being banned.



The site may ebb and flow, but I've never seen it this slow in over two years.




Jodi said:


> This board is successful long before many of you came around, including foreman.  It's the contributions to the serious forums that make this board what it is.  If you come for open chat only then you don't belong here.



Like Little Wing said, Open Chat is the only forum here that someone who has just gotten into weight training may feel okay to post and feel included.  Being new to weight training can be very intimiating.

Just because they only post in Open Chat, doesn't mean that they don't read from the serious forums.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> If it's all open chat stuff to catch up on then that is not the point of this board.  Open chat does not make this board successful and in some cases it actually hurts the board and drives members away because they don't want to deal with the insulting.
> 
> There are 2 times per year that boards are slow.  Now through January and then June and July.  This is no slower than it is any other year at this time.  Maybe that is what contributes to the boredom around here which also seems to be the time that most of the banning happens.  Because people are bored so they start trouble which leads to being banned.
> 
> This board is successful long before many of you came around, including foreman.  It's the contributions to the serious forums that make this board what it is. If you come for open chat only then you don't belong here.



I don't think so anyone here comes for OC only. Most of us start off in the training or diet forum. Then we start reading and asking questions in the other BB related forums. There's only so much the average 'gym-goer' needs to know about the technicals, to put together a decent program and diet. Once we know that, all that advanced techincal stuff means nothing to us. Most of us are not going to be personal trainers.

But the reason I stuck around after learning what I came here for, is because the good people here at IM. This is the first and only forum I socialize on. All other forums that I signed on to, my username became a ghost after I got the info came for. I would suspect me and many other members would post very little if there wasn't OC, and that would hurt the traffic, google ads, sale of supps, etc.

But you are right, OC is not what made IM successful. But it is still a "BIG" part of IM. We'll, I havn't been here long, but regardless, I love this place. Especially OC. There's been many heated debates, racist jokes, constant bashing, but I hate no one here, and will never hold any grudges, I hope others are the same to me.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2006)

Ahh, I am a super mod so that means I moderate everything.    Second of all, like open chat, I don't like the insulting and flaming and childish behavior.  Third of all, foreman didn't contribute much of anything useful which is why he would always end in arguments because he could never back up what he was saying with evidence.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

Isn't this a bodybuilding site? It seems to me that 90% of the mods are anti-bodybuilding. The one mod that was all about bodybuilding (GoPro) rarely shows up anymore, and the other mods that are the most active seem to contribute to the shenanigans more than they police them. I'm a member to a few other boards (not fitness boards) that don't even allow profanity. And I know most of you are thinking "Fuck that shit, you're trying to take away my god given rights??" well newsflash, those boards are still fun places to be. Most of us are adults, are we not? Do we really need to use profanity to have an educated discussion on fitness, or whatever the topic may be? I sure don't, but I'll be the first to admit that I take full advantage of that privilege. 

I just find it extremely comical that a group of adults are crying and whining like this is high school. Even though Jodi catches a lot of shit for what she is doing, it has to start somewhere. Things are getting out of hand lately around here. How often do 3 or 4 threads get locked in a day let alone a 3-4 day period, because of bickering (which I know I'm guilty of as well) like children?? It will only get worse before it gets better, and if it takes clearing out a few of the old members that were basically "dead weight" then thats what it's gonna have to take. I for one enjoy being here for the valuable information I have received in regards to training, I enjoy talking sports with other fitness minded people, and I occasionally like to visit open chat and join in on the fun. 

When I first joined up here I was basically hazed by a few members which is absolutely unacceptable. You should not join a board and have members tell you "Get used to it, that's what this place is all about. If you can't hack it, leave." I'm pretty sure that's not what Rob had in mind when he started this site up, and I don't know what it was like the 5 years prior to me joining, but if it's been that way the whole time I'm really surprised there is a site left to visit. I've got pretty tough skin so I found the good people around and stuck in there, but I see new members get bounced out on a weekly basis. Basically what I'm saying people is grow the fuck up. Let the powers that be do their jobs, they are trying to make this a better place, not just for the existing members, but every single new member that comes along.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> But the reason I stuck around after learning what I came here for, is because the good people here at IM. *This is the first and only forum I socialize on.* All other forums that I signed on to, my username became a ghost after I got the info came for. I would suspect me and many other members would post very little if there wasn't OC, and that would hurt the traffic, google ads, sale of supps, etc.



Same here.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I don't think so anyone here comes for OC only. Most of us start off in the training or diet forum. Then we start reading and asking questions in the other BB related forums. There's only so much the average 'gym-goer' needs to know about the technicals, to put together a decent program and diet. Once we know that, all that advanced techincal stuff means nothing to us. Most of us are not going to be personal trainers.
> 
> But the reason I stuck around after learning what I came here for, is because the good people here at IM. This is the first and only forum I socialize on. All other forums that I signed on to, my username became a ghost after I got the info came for. I would suspect me and many other members would post very little if there wasn't OC, and that would hurt the traffic, google ads, sale of supps, etc.
> 
> Your right, OC is not what made IM successful. But it is still a "BIG" part of IM. We'll, I havn't been here long, but regardless, I love this place. Especially OC. There's been many heated debates, racist jokes, constant bashing, but I hate no one here, and will never hold any grudges, I hope others are the same to me.


  No, the lack of posting in OC WILL NOT HURT BUSINESS.  Don't speak of what you know nothing about.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I don't think so anyone here comes for OC only. Most of us start off in the training or diet forum. Then we start reading and asking questions in the other BB related forums. There's only so much the average 'gym-goer' needs to know about the technicals, to put together a decent program and diet. Once we know that, all that advanced techincal stuff means nothing to us. Most of us are not going to be personal trainers.
> 
> But the reason I stuck around after learning what I came here for, is because the good people here at IM. This is the first and only forum I socialize on. All other forums that I signed on to, my username became a ghost after I got the info came for. I would suspect me and many other members would post very little if there wasn't OC, and that would hurt the traffic, google ads, sale of supps, etc.
> 
> But you are right, OC is not what made IM successful. But it is still a "BIG" part of IM. We'll, I havn't been here long, but regardless, I love this place. Especially OC. There's been many heated debates, racist jokes, constant bashing, but I hate no one here, and will never hold any grudges, I hope others are the same to me.





I agree 30990%.  That is the reason i'm in here also.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Isn't this a bodybuilding site? It seems to me that 90% of the mods are anti-bodybuilding. The one mod that was all about bodybuilding (GoPro) rarely shows up anymore, and the other mods that are the most active seem to contribute to the shenanigans more than they police them. I'm a member to a few other boards (not fitness boards) that don't even allow profanity. And I know most of you are thinking "Fuck that shit, you're trying to take away my god given rights??" well newsflash, those boards are still fun places to be. Most of us are adults, are we not? Do we really need to use profanity to have an educated discussion on fitness, or whatever the topic may be? I sure don't, but I'll be the first to admit that I take full advantage of that privilege.
> 
> I just find it extremely comical that a group of adults are crying and whining like this is high school. Even though Jodi catches a lot of shit for what she is doing, it has to start somewhere. Things are getting out of hand lately around here. How often do 3 or 4 threads get locked in a day let alone a 3-4 day period, because of bickering (which I know I'm guilty of as well) like children?? It will only get worse before it gets better, and if it takes clearing out a few of the old members that were basically "dead weight" then thats what it's gonna have to take. I for one enjoy being here for the valuable information I have received in regards to training, I enjoy talking sports with other fitness minded people, and I occasionally like to visit open chat and join in on the fun.
> 
> When I first joined up here I was basically hazed by a few members which is absolutely unacceptable. You should not join a board and have members tell you "Get used to it, that's what this place is all about. If you can't hack it, leave." I'm pretty sure that's not what Rob had in mind when he started this site up, and I don't know what it was like the 5 years prior to me joining, but if it's been that way the whole time I'm really surprised there is a site left to visit. I've got pretty tough skin so I found the good people around and stuck in there, but I see new members get bounced out on a weekly basis. Basically what I'm saying people is grow the fuck up. Let the powers that be do their jobs, they are trying to make this a better place, not just for the existing members, but every single new member that comes along.


Thank you FatCatMC!  Thank you!  Finally someone gets it!  

Keep in mind that most of the mods were bodybuilders at one point and now venture into other realms of fitness as well.  Because they don't lift like a bodybuilder doesn't mean they are no longer knowledgeable on the subject.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Ahh, I am a super mod so that means I moderate everything.    Second of all, like open chat, I don't like the insulting and flaming and childish behavior.  Third of all, foreman didn't contribute much of anything useful which is why he would always end in arguments because he could never back up what he was saying with evidence.



when noobs posted there routines, 99% of the time he would fix it for them, make it more balanced, etc. (when most people were sick of people posting shitty routines, and would just say go read the stickies). I might be wrong, but I am pretty sure I am in the training forum more than you, and he only had about 2 arguments with the mods on a training subject (there is nothing wrong with that), and the things he said were pretty reasonable, he didn't make up some dumb shit, jut to start a war.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2006)

mike456 said:


> when noobs posted there routines, 99% of the time he would fix it for them, make it more balanced, etc. (when most people were sick of people posting shitty routines, and would just say go read the stickies). I might be wrong, but I am pretty sure I am in the training forum more than you, and he only had about 2 arguments with the mods on a training subject (there is nothing wrong with that), and the things he said were pretty reasonable, he didn't make up some dumb shit, jut to start a war.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

i've lost a shitload of weight and fitness went from no part of my life to a very important part. i credit it entirely to im and the only part of im i really enjoy or frequent is open chat and i wouldn't have stayed here more than a few minutes if it wasn't for open chat. but i don't belong at im. thanks. 

if serious members don't deal with open chat why are they are leaving because of it


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No, the lack of posting in OC WILL NOT HURT BUSINESS.  Don't speak of what you know nothing about.



This is my beef right here. You laugh at something I'm being serious about. When I laugh at something you say, you tell me to STFU(shut the fuck up). You tell us that you want all flaming stopped, but you are the one instigating. I hardly get irritated on forums, but if you said that to someone else, and you wern't the all might 'mod', that person would definatly start flaming you back.

and that's awesome of you, pick out a line of my post, and ignore my whole point.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


>



what are you laughing at? real professional


----------



## Jodi (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Isn't this a bodybuilding site? It seems to me that 90% of the mods are anti-bodybuilding. The one mod that was all about bodybuilding (GoPro) rarely shows up anymore, and the other mods that are the most active seem to contribute to the shenanigans more than they police them. I'm a member to a few other boards (not fitness boards) that don't even allow profanity. And I know most of you are thinking "Fuck that shit, you're trying to take away my god given rights??" well newsflash, those boards are still fun places to be. Most of us are adults, are we not? Do we really need to use profanity to have an educated discussion on fitness, or whatever the topic may be? I sure don't, but I'll be the first to admit that I take full advantage of that privilege.
> 
> I just find it extremely comical that a group of adults are crying and whining like this is high school. Even though Jodi catches a lot of shit for what she is doing, it has to start somewhere. Things are getting out of hand lately around here. How often do 3 or 4 threads get locked in a day let alone a 3-4 day period, because of bickering (which I know I'm guilty of as well) like children?? It will only get worse before it gets better, and if it takes clearing out a few of the old members that were basically "dead weight" then thats what it's gonna have to take. I for one enjoy being here for the valuable information I have received in regards to training, I enjoy talking sports with other fitness minded people, and I occasionally like to visit open chat and join in on the fun.
> 
> When I first joined up here I was basically hazed by a few members which is absolutely unacceptable. You should not join a board and have members tell you "Get used to it, that's what this place is all about. If you can't hack it, leave." I'm pretty sure that's not what Rob had in mind when he started this site up, and I don't know what it was like the 5 years prior to me joining, but if it's been that way the whole time I'm really surprised there is a site left to visit. I've got pretty tough skin so I found the good people around and stuck in there, but I see new members get bounced out on a weekly basis. Basically what I'm saying people is grow the fuck up. Let the powers that be do their jobs, they are trying to make this a better place, not just for the existing members, but every single new member that comes along.




your still made from a few Forman jokes. You like the seriousness of the training forum, the chatter of sports? then why don't you stay in those forums?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i've lost a shitload of weight and fitness went from no part of my life to a very important part. i credit it entirely to im and the only part of im i really enjoy or frequent is open chat and i wouldn't have stayed here more than a few minutes if it wasn't for open chat. but i don't belong at im. thanks.
> 
> *if serious members don't deal with open chat why are they are leaving because of it*


 
Where are they gonna go?? That's the funniest part. This board is pretty unique in regards to how laid back the rules are, then a few are put in place that the "serious members" don't agree with and all hell breaks loose??

I as well contribute most of my success in fitness to this board. I learned how to put together a balanced routine from CowPimp, Jodi's stickies on diet and nutrition showed me how to construct healthy eating patterns, and Trouble help more than a few members get their sleeping cycles back on track. I just think the veteran members have been here so long they take for granted the good that they have taken from this board, and only see the new changes as censorship and personal attacks. Nobody wants anyone to leave, but it's just being childish giving that ultimatum "If it changes, I'm leaving." I for one say, if that's your only reason for leaving, don't let the door hit you on the way out.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Isn't this a bodybuilding site? It seems to me that 90% of the mods are anti-bodybuilding. The one mod that was all about bodybuilding (GoPro) rarely shows up anymore, and the other mods that are the most active seem to contribute to the shenanigans more than they police them. I'm a member to a few other boards (not fitness boards) that don't even allow profanity. And I know most of you are thinking "Fuck that shit, you're trying to take away my god given rights??" well newsflash, those boards are still fun places to be. Most of us are adults, are we not? Do we really need to use profanity to have an educated discussion on fitness, or whatever the topic may be? I sure don't, but I'll be the first to admit that I take full advantage of that privilege.
> 
> I just find it extremely comical that a group of adults are crying and whining like this is high school. Even though Jodi catches a lot of shit for what she is doing, it has to start somewhere. Things are getting out of hand lately around here. How often do 3 or 4 threads get locked in a day let alone a 3-4 day period, because of bickering (which I know I'm guilty of as well) like children?? It will only get worse before it gets better, and if it takes clearing out a few of the old members that were basically "dead weight" then thats what it's gonna have to take. I for one enjoy being here for the valuable information I have received in regards to training, I enjoy talking sports with other fitness minded people, and I occasionally like to visit open chat and join in on the fun.
> 
> When I first joined up here I was basically hazed by a few members which is absolutely unacceptable. You should not join a board and have members tell you "Get used to it, that's what this place is all about. If you can't hack it, leave." I'm pretty sure that's not what Rob had in mind when he started this site up, and I don't know what it was like the 5 years prior to me joining, but if it's been that way the whole time I'm really surprised there is a site left to visit. I've got pretty tough skin so I found the good people around and stuck in there, but I see new members get bounced out on a weekly basis. Basically what I'm saying people is grow the fuck up. Let the powers that be do their jobs, they are trying to make this a better place, not just for the existing members, but every single new member that comes along.




Your opinion is absolutely zero because you threatened to kill my IRL, and mods didn't even do anything about it.  Yet when I posted a picture of a dead iraqi I got a warning.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> your still made from a few Forman jokes. You like the seriousness of the training forum, the chatter of sports? then why don't you stay in those forums?


 
And I joke around as well, I said in my little "rant" I enjoy joining in the fun as well. But we for the most part are ADULTS, and we need to draw the line somewhere. Theres a fine line between having fun and offending people. If your idea of fun is a member completely flaming another member then maybe you don't belong here either. I for one find it entertaining from time to time, but I'm astonished that more infractions aren't handed out. 

BTW, sneak a peak in the sports forum once in a while, there's plenty of trolling going on there as well.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Your opinion is absolutely zero because you threatened to kill my IRL, and mods didn't even do anything about it. Yet when I posted a picture of a dead iraqi I got a warning.


 
You threated to beat me up, and I threated to kill *you*! I don't even know what an IRL is.  

Indy Racing League!?!? Shit if I know.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> *if serious members don't deal with open chat why are they are leaving because of it*


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> You threated to beat me up, and I threated to kill *you*! I don't even know what an IRL is.
> 
> Indy Racing League!?!? Shit if I know.



I was joking which everyone but you realized.  You weren't joking.  Big difference son.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I was joking which everyone but you realized. You weren't joking. Big difference son.


 
I should have, because it's a huge joke. I own you.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

i spend time in other forums and have learned things like how to eat etc. in them that have contributed to my success in achieving my goals. i've posted a few recipes but all in all i'm not one to post in the forums where i need to get advice not give it. 

for months now i've heard that the one part of im i feel a part of is garbage and the people that hang here are not welcome on im.  it offends me seriously.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I should have, because it's a huge joke. I own you.



It doesn't matter son, you could threaten me 100x, but because you agree with jodi you'll probably be a mod.  True Story.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

who the hell decides what a *serious* member is anyway? the guy that looks like a bodybuilder that is all ripped and shit but is pumping steroids tobacco and booze up his arse to me is not serious about fitness.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> And I joke around as well, I said in my little "rant" I enjoy joining in the fun as well. But we for the most part are ADULTS, and we need to draw the line somewhere. Theres a fine line between having fun and offending people. If your idea of fun is a member completely flaming another member then maybe you don't belong here either. I for one find it entertaining from time to time, but I'm astonished that more infractions aren't handed out.
> 
> BTW, sneak a peak in the sports forum once in a while, there's plenty of trolling going on there as well.



It's been said before. Sarcasm doesn't translate well into words. Maybe you told me that?
*
Most of what is said in OC is not flaming. It's the attitude that you read it with, makes it either a flame or a joke.*


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> It doesn't matter son, you could threaten me 100x, but because you agree with jodi you'll probably be a mod. True Story.


 
I agree with whoever is right, in this case Jodi. I have strongly disagreed with her in the past and let her and everyone in the thread know about it. 

I agree with you that Monson and GSP are going to win at UFC 65, and that Fedor very well could be the greatest fighter in the history of fighting. 

Unlike you, I don't pick and chose sides allowing my biases to do my thinking. Believe it or not, I'm a very fair person, that why I take it to heart when I am unfairly singled out, or called out. 

P.S. I don't want to be a mod. 

 True Story.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I agree with whoever is right, in this case Jodi. I have strongly disagreed with her in the past and let her and everyone in the thread know about it.
> 
> I agree with you that Monson and GSP are going to win at UFC 65, and that Fedor very well could be the greatest fighter in the history of fighting.
> 
> ...



me either


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> who the hell decides what a *serious* member is anyway? the guy that looks like a bodybuilder that is all ripped and shit but is pumping steroids tobacco and booze up his arse to me is not serious about fitness.



its quite simple, a serious member is someone who lacks personality and believes that matters should be discussed without humour or jest. A non serious member, or riff raff if you will, is someone who likes to joke around and have fun. it is the non serious members who are a cancer on our community and must be systematically terminated like any termite or roach before this place is destroyed!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> me either



*You're Fired.*


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> It's been said before. Sarcasm doesn't translate well into words. Maybe you told me that?
> 
> *Most of what is said in OC is not flaming. It's the attitude that you read it with, makes it either a flame or a joke.*


 
Which is true to an extent, but I seem to get more fired up about others getting flamed than myself. Which in that case is me being on neutral ground seeing the post for what it's worth. Unfortunately new members don't usually last long enough to make that distinction.


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> It's been said before. Sarcasm doesn't translate well into words. Maybe you told me that?
> *
> Most of what is said in OC is not flaming. It's the attitude that you read it with, makes it either a flame or a joke.*



I had some kungpow chicken last night and I thought of you!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> *You're Fired.*



to late.

I quit!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Which is true to an extent, but I seem to get more fired up about others getting flamed than myself. Which in that case is me being on neutral ground seeing the post for what it's worth. Unfortunately new members don't usually last long enough to make that distinction.





99.7% of new members sign up, get some advice and then leave.  Like 99.7% of regulars in open chat, either; buy IM supps, are an elite member, contribute, or do all 3.  New members just waste bandwidth and leave, OR spam.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

MyK said:


> I had some kungpow chicken last night and I thought of you!



racist remarks will not be tolerated!!!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> 99.7% of new members sign up, get some advice and then leave.  Like 99.7% of regulars in open chat, either; buy IM supps, are an elite member, contribute, or do all 3.  New members just waste bandwidth and leave, OR spam.



tru dat.


oh btw....myk, you cheap ass OC post-whore. 10,000 posts and you can't shell out 10 bux. Shame.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> 99.7% of new members sign up, get some advice and then leave.  Like 99.7% of regulars in open chat, either; buy IM supps, are an elite member, contribute, or do all 3.  New members just waste bandwidth and leave, OR spam.



  that is very true, when I first came all I wanted to do, was get some info on expired whey protein  and then leave  no joke, than I got into an argument with one of the members (i was wrong), and then I got hooked, I swear if I had a credit card I would do the other 2 (I already contribute  )


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> racist remarks will not be tolerated!!!



pass the fish sauce please!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> 99.7% of new members sign up, get some advice and then leave. Like 99.7% of regulars in open chat, either; buy IM supps, are an elite member, contribute, or do all 3. New members just waste bandwidth and leave, OR spam.


 
Well that to me means what's been going on hasn't been working. Something needs to change in order to keep a larger percentage of these "new members" comming back. This is a buisness for a certain someone, not a "non-profit" resort for disgruntled boys and girls, and if you had any respect for Rob, you'd comply to some of the rule changes without resistance.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

MyK said:


> pass the fish sauce please!



pay me first bitch!!!


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> tru dat.
> 
> 
> oh btw....myk, you cheap ass OC post-whore. 10,000 posts and you can't shell out 10 bux. Shame.



do you know how much thats is in canadian money????


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Well that to me means what's been going on hasn't been working. Something needs to change in order to keep a larger percentage of these "new members" comming back. This is a buisness for a certain someone, not a "non-profit" resort for disgruntled boys and girls, and if you had any respect for Rob, you'd comply to some of the rule changes without resistance.



debates keep the new members coming back.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

MyK said:


> do you know how much thats is in canadian money????



1USD = 1.1185 canadian buck


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> pay me first bitch!!!



we went through this last night, if I would of known you were a prostitute I never wold of done it! I am not paying you!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> pay me first bitch!!!


He love you long time.


----------



## MyK (Oct 29, 2006)

sucky sucky!


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

mike456 said:


> debates keep the new members coming back.


 
Arguments kept you coming back, because you love the attention you get when you make a stupid statement, much like a Kefe or a Kenwood. Not to say you've never added anything positive to a discussion, because I've been impressed with how much you've been looking to improve yourself, that's very commendable. For the most part though, arguments send people packing.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

mike456 said:


> debates keep the new members coming back.



true dat!!!

if it wer'nt for members who stand by their opinions, forums would be dead boring.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Well that to me means what's been going on hasn't been working. Something needs to change in order to keep a larger percentage of these "new members" comming back. This is a buisness for a certain someone, not a "non-profit" resort for disgruntled boys and girls, and if you had any respect for Rob, you'd comply to some of the rule changes without resistance.



Bad logic.  Most new members don't come back because they don't feel the need to contribute or don't care.  There are a million BB forums out there, why would bodybuilder joe want to stay after he just got his question answered.  He probably forgot his password a few days later and gave up, and joined some other forum.  Most people aren't savvy enough, or care enough to commit to anything.  True Story


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

10 Dollars!!!


evray-ting u want.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Arguments kept you coming back, because you love the attention you get when you make a stupid statement, much like a Kefe or a Kenwood. Not to say you've never added anything positive to a discussion, because I've been impressed with how much you've been looking to improve yourself, that's very commendable. For the most part though, arguments send people packing.



what do you think keeps people coming back? people that come here aren't knowledgeable on the subject, so they wont even know if the people on this site know what the fuck they are talking about. You think being nice to the new members will keep them coming back? You have to let the new members know that you know what you are talking about, otherwise they wont stay. I do not love attention, the only reason I stayed because I realized the mods on here are some smart mofos.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

MyK said:


> its quite simple, a serious member is someone who lacks personality and believes that matters should be discussed without humour or jest. A non serious member, or riff raff if you will, is someone who likes to joke around and have fun. it is the non serious members who are a cancer on our community and must be systematically terminated like any termite or roach before this place is destroyed!




 


i get it we have two types of members this kind





and

damn it hold on a minute...... it's really hard to find a pic of someone with a stick up their ass.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

mike456 said:


> what do you think keeps people coming back? people that come here aren't knowledgeable on the subject, so they wont even know if the people on this site know what the fuck they are talking about. You think being nice to the new members will keep them coming back? You have to let the new members know that you know what you are talking about, otherwise they wont stay*. I do not love attention,* the only reason I stayed because I realized the mods on here are some smart mofos.



Liar!!!

cmon mike, everyone likes a little attention. You wouldn't post so much if no-one ever quote what you say, would you?


----------



## mike456 (Oct 29, 2006)

the reason I said debates will keep them coming back, is because the mod will probably be able to convince them that they are right, and they know there shit. Then the members realize oh shit, I can learn alot from these guys!

when I first came here I thought I would know more stuff about training than 100% of the people here, because I used to be on another forum, and read alot there, turns out all the shit I read there was complete bullshit, and didn't make any sense!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2006)

i think everyone must come here because of fitness goals. why the hell else would you even look? but i wonder... you used to need to sign up to read forums? is there any way to see how many actual *active* members we have. not counting dead accounts?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2006)

mike456 said:


> what do you think keeps people coming back? people that come here aren't knowledgeable on the subject, so they wont even know if the people on this site know what the fuck they are talking about. You think being nice to the new members will keep them coming back? *You have to let the new members know that you know what you are talking about, otherwise they wont stay.* *I do not love attention, the only reason I stayed because I realized the mods on here are some smart mofos*.


 
So which is it, is it the debates, or is it the smart mofo's that was the only reason you stayed?

If someone gets attacked before they get the chance to even realize there are "smart mofo's" here, I would imagine the percentage of those people sticking around to find out has diminished a whole lot. That's all I'm saying. And I would know, because it happened to me. Only difference is I knew all of the good info on this site before I came, and no group of knuckleheads was going to prevent me from getting the info I came for.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> So which is it, is it the debates, or is it the smart mofo's that was the only reason you stayed?
> 
> If someone gets attacked before they get the chance to even realize there are "smart mofo's" here, I would imagine the percentage of those people sticking around to find out has diminished a whole lot. That's all I'm saying. And I would know, because it happened to me..



good point!!

but that is why BS is not tolerated in serious forums. Not allowing it on OC would kill it.

another thing....

I got hammered too when I first came here. My first thread, everyone hammered me for my ugly routine, including a mod. Not that I'm offended or nothing, but my point is, is that if mods enforce rules, they too should follow them.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> And I joke around as well, I said in my little "rant" I enjoy joining in the fun as well. But we for the most part are ADULTS, and we need to draw the line somewhere. Theres a fine line between having fun and offending people. If your idea of fun is a member completely flaming another member then maybe you don't belong here either. I for one find it entertaining from time to time, but I'm astonished that more infractions aren't handed out.
> 
> BTW, *sneak a peak in the sports forum once in a while*, there's plenty of trolling going on there as well.


Very rare, that's my second favorite "posting'' thread and I don't think trolling is a issue there.......except for my Yankee spamming.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No, the lack of posting in OC WILL NOT HURT BUSINESS.  Don't speak of what you know nothing about.


Jodi, if you'll think back to the old times (what 4-5 years ago,) you were in open chat alot making bonds with some of your very good friends, alot of whom slowly trickled away to pursue other things well before any of these new guys came.  Many of us not only come for the bodybuilding advice anymore, we come because we have formed relationships (sound familiar?) on a conversational level and this is our meeting place.  The problems start when one of our "friends" start getting dumped on we will join up and defend that friend.  Some of us are stranded on a tiny island in the middle of the Pacific ocean and like to stay in touch with folks froms the mainland, some are stranded on tiny islands in their minds and only feel safe reaching out to folks through IM's Open Chat, maybe they have social dysfunctional issues and decided to work on their physical appearance but have yet to work on their mental appearance in public so they test it out right here in our own Open Chat...I had a friend in High School who was very anti-social he never hung out with anyone except me and a few other guys from our block in the neighborhood.  He is still that way to this day, his network of friends exists mainly in a digital dimension, he emails me from time to time he is very lonely if suddenly his world of friends were cut off from him I think he would only have me and the other guys from the block to email since we all moved away from there and his family life was horrible so I dn't think he would look to them for support...

Look at me sitting here defending lonely guys/gals whos friends are all portrayed in lines of text and silly Avatars representing their character as I keep looking up and seeing the bare naked back of my girlfriend air drying on the bed
 after our shower earlier.  I'm suddenly saddened that soon I will get up, push in my antique italian chair against my beautiful new romanesque desk I decorated with lion knobs on the drawers and cabinet doors.  These things my girl and I spent countless hours searching for as an adventure to find just the perfect items to make a study where I can write my poetry and short stories in a setting that is poetry itself.  Anyway I will flip the light off and darkness will engulf the room, all except for the glow of my LCD monitor...the same glow from which a lonely person as like I described above is drawing his faintest hope of warm friendship in streams of digital euphoria that to you and I just seem like letters, in a post, in a thread about "nothing really", but for him he will spend hours tonight reading these things and putting his own personal touch in posts that to you and I seem like..."nothing really" but he feels like he has just placed a string from his heart out on the wire and that one of us will tug at that string and sent a resonating vibration of feeling alive, touched, a human being even...and after he is done he will turn around and crawl into his bed which sets directly next to his computer stand, because he likes to keep his friends as close as possible an he will caress his pillow a few times to get it just right; just as I will crawl into bed next to my lady and caress her warm skin as I tell her I love her and kiss her good night.....selah....


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Jodi, if you'll think back to the old times (what 4-5 years ago,) you were in open chat alot making bonds with some of your very good friends, alot of whom slowly trickled away to pursue other things well before any of these new guys came. Many of us not only come for the bodybuilding advice anymore, we come because we have formed relationships (sound familiar?) on a conversational level and this is our meeting place. The problems start when one of our "friends" start getting dumped on we will join up and defend that friend. Some of us are stranded on a tiny island in the middle of the Pacific ocean and like to stay in touch with folks froms the mainland, some are stranded on tiny islands in their minds and only feel safe reaching out to folks through IM's Open Chat, maybe they have social dysfunctional issues and decided to work on their physical appearance but have yet to work on their mental appearance in public so they test it out right here in our own Open Chat...I had a friend in High School who was very anti-social he never hung out with anyone except me and a few other guys from our block in the neighborhood. He is still that way to this day, his network of friends exists mainly in a digital dimension, he emails me from time to time he is very lonely if suddenly his world of friends were cut off from him I think he would only have me and the other guys from the block to email since we all moved away from there and his family life was horrible so I dn't think he would look to them for support...
> 
> Look at me sitting here defending lonely guys/gals whos friends are all portrayed in lines of text and silly Avatars representing their character as I keep looking up and seeing the bare naked back of my girlfriend air drying on the bed
> after our shower earlier. I'm suddenly saddened that soon I will get up, push in my antique italian chair against my beautiful new romanesque desk I decorated with lion knobs on the drawers and cabinet doors. These things my girl and I spent countless hours searching for as an adventure to find just the perfect items to make a study where I can write my poetry and short stories in a setting that is poetry itself. Anyway I will flip the light off and darkness will engulf the room, all except for the glow of my LCD monitor...the same glow from which a lonely person as like I described above is drawing his faintest hope of warm friendship in streams of digital euphoria that to you and I just seem like letters, in a post, in a thread about "nothing really", but for him he will spend hours tonight reading these things and putting his own personal touch in posts that to you and I seem like..."nothing really" but he feels like he has just placed a string from his heart out on the wire and that one of us will tug at that string and sent a resonating vibration of feeling alive, touched, a human being even...and after he is done he will turn around and crawl into his bed which sets directly next to his computer stand, because he likes to keep his friends as close as possible an he will caress his pillow a few times to get it just right; just as I will crawl into bed next to my lady and caress her warm skin as I tell her I love her and kiss her good night.....selah....


 
So was that a post in repsonse to what Jodi said or just a place to post a creative writing assignment? I was following up until this part : 

"I'm suddenly saddened that soon I will get up, push in my antique italian chair against my beautiful new romanesque desk I decorated with lion knobs on the drawers and cabinet doors."

At this point I thought I was watching QVC. 

$179.95 or optional EZ pay @ 59.95 over 3 payments for the desk?

How about $19.95 for the tear and snot covered pillow?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> So was that a post in repsonse to what Jodi said or just a place to post a creative writing assignment? I was following up until this part :
> 
> "I'm suddenly saddened that soon I will get up, push in my antique italian chair against my beautiful new romanesque desk I decorated with lion knobs on the drawers and cabinet doors."
> 
> ...



Manic expressed himself eloquently and with passion.  You?  You're just being an ass.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Manic expressed himself eloquently and with passion. You? You're just being an ass.


 
He's trying to show off his writing ability by exploiting a subject that has been overplayed in the last few days. I'm sick of hearing about it. Foreman got what he deserved, the forums are better off without trash like him, and that's that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Like Little Wing said, Open Chat is the only forum here that someone who has just gotten into weight training may feel okay to post and feel included.  Being new to weight training can be very intimiating.



I agree with this...Now let's look at a scenario.  Some shy person pops in to Open Chat, is too shy to go to the training forums, then someone rips into them the way we all like to do.  The people who are regulars seem to be fine with this and I think it is fun, but often times some members go after other people without knowing them.  Now, do you think the example person is ever going to come back?

As for Jodi and the moderation...I think Jodi initially came in here and cleaned house, then let everyone go about their business for quite a while.  I don't remember what initiated the recent problems, but eventually everyone started talking shit on her.  Obviously she will respond to this.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2006)

I think a lot of people just come here to have one question answered and then leave with no intention of staying, and i think some are scared off by the unneccesary "in yo' face" attitude of some members.

Sure, some of them deserve to be scared off because theyre fucking morons, wont listen to other peoples advice, and just want to cause trouble; but some of them who are getting scared off might actually be able to contribute something useful to the boards if they were more inclined to stick around.

I thought Foreman was hilariously funny, and he did give some good advice in the training forum, and was knowledgable about anabolics; but if he was a newbie, i have no doubt he would have been banned a lot sooner. Because he'd been such an active part of IM i think he became "part of the furniture" so to speak. Perhaps thats why he was able not to be banned for so long.

It just seems like a co-incedence that not long after the mods really started to kick in with the infraction system that something like this happens.

Whatever out opinions are anyway, is negligable. The mods and Rob will do what THEY think is best for the boards, because THEY are the people with the power around here. Not us. Whatever anybody else thinks, this is what is gonna happen, and thats that.

Whether you agree or not doesnt mean shit. Its happened now, so deal with it.

RIP ForemanRules.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I agree with this...Now let's look at a scenario. Some shy person pops in to Open Chat, is too shy to go to the training forums, then someone rips into them the way we all like to do. *The people who are regulars seem to be fine with this and I think it is fun, but often times some members go after other people without knowing them. Now, do you think the example person is ever going to come back?*
> 
> As for Jodi and the moderation...I think Jodi initially came in here and cleaned house, then let everyone go about their business for quite a while. I don't remember what initiated the recent problems, but eventually everyone started talking shit on her. Obviously she will respond to this.


 
And this has been my point on the topic. The "regulars" seem to think this place belongs to them and new people are trespassing on their turf. It happened to me when I first joined up too, I just won't be bullied. Order needs to be restored. The only problem lately has been how inconsistent the policing has been. Hand out infractions like candy, or don't hand them out at all, but please don't pick and choose just to make examples.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2006)

I think the policing has been inconsistent as well, but peeps can;t be in every thread, and if no one reports it we don;t know.  Foreman was the only one who reported posts.  

If you look at Foreman, he had like 4 warnings before being given an infraction, no one else got more than 1.


----------



## ffemt (Oct 30, 2006)

Foreman rules!This is oc is't it? Is there another form A BS form maybe? God I don't even no what I'am talking about now


----------



## Valias (Oct 30, 2006)

Foooooooooooreeeemannnn


----------



## ZECH (Oct 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> If you look at Foreman, he had like 4 warnings before being given an infraction, no one else got more than 1.



He had many warnings that were reversed, so he had MANY chances and he ignored them.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> So was that a post in repsonse to what Jodi said or just a place to post a creative writing assignment? I was following up until this part :
> 
> "I'm suddenly saddened that soon I will get up, push in my antique italian chair against my beautiful new romanesque desk I decorated with lion knobs on the drawers and cabinet doors."
> 
> ...


How about I throw in a nice big FUCK OFF for free with that?  So what if I get carried away with my writing, I write all night and then come on the forums when I can't think anymore it helps with my writers block from time to time I started off trying to remind Jodi about all the good times she had here when she was new to the forums shooting the shit with the old gang then my creative drive kicked in and spilled into my writing here, it often does...sorry if you don't enjoy reading descriptive writings...now go pick up a book and learn...let me recommend Tom Robbins ...

PS: I'm sorry that I try to add value to my posts so that Open Chat isn't bland dickface...


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

uh oh....!!!!!


I forsee something.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> uh oh....!!!!!
> 
> 
> I forsee something.


 
It was a joke. I would think someone as "creative" as him would realize that.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> It was a joke. I would think someone as "creative" as you would realize that. Either that or you don't think your writing skills are that good either....



ummm........

What was a joke? your post, or manic's?

I was talking about manic's last one. He sounds pretty mad there.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> ummm........
> 
> What was a joke? your post, or manic's?
> 
> I was talking about manic's last one. He sounds pretty mad there.


 
Mine in response to his was a joke. That's fine though. I broke no rules of the board, him on the other hand....

Edit: I meant to quote him, not you.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

that makes more sense.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm confused


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2006)

So I get a warning for telling people to fuck off for attacking me and Jodi can do it on a whim?  This fucking place is turning into a big fat hypocritical joke and a nightmare all at once....


----------



## largepkg (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> So I get a warning for telling people to fuck off for attacking me and Jodi can do it on a whim?  This fucking place is turning into a big fat hypocritical joke and a nightmare all at once....



Agreed


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> So I get a warning for telling people to fuck off for attacking me and Jodi can do it on a whim?  This fucking place is turning into a big fat hypocritical joke and a nightmare all at once....



Yes, they have turned to the darkside.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> So I get a warning for telling people to fuck off for attacking me and Jodi can do it on a whim?  This fucking place is turning into a big fat hypocritical joke and a nightmare all at once....



and this is the basis of all the debating lately.

somehow members confused this with "us" complaining that Forman's ban wasn't righteous.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> So I get a warning for telling people to fuck off for attacking me and Jodi can do it on a whim? This fucking place is turning into a big fat hypocritical joke and a nightmare all at once....


 
Nobody attacked you, you decided to take a joke personally and violate board rules. Cry me a river Justin.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 30, 2006)

maniclion said:


> So I get a warning for telling people to fuck off for attacking me and Jodi can do it on a whim?  This fucking place is turning into a big fat hypocritical joke and a nightmare all at once....



Both of you got a warning.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Nobody attacked you, you decided to take a joke personally and violate board rules. Cry me a river Justin.



You're a fag


----------



## largepkg (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> You're a fag



Hey fletch, let me know when you get your warning.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2006)

largepkg said:


> Hey fletch, let me know when you get your warning.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


>



http://education.yahoo.com/reference/dictionary/entry/fag


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> http://education.yahoo.com/reference/dictionary/entry/fag


 
And you live in England, so I'm sure that's the meaning you were shooting for....


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm from Egland, mate.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> And you live in England, so I'm sure that's the meaning you were shooting for....



No, I understand that you're a homo.


----------



## largepkg (Oct 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


>




I was actually thinking along the same lines as Fletch on this one.



*insert random watered down insult here*


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

I forsee unforseen PM's.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

ya, my new fav word.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> No, I understand that you're a homo.



   


That had me rolling


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> I'm from Egland, mate.



Is that where these animals live?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> I forsee unforseen PM's.



You're so philosophical Viet.  It's making me kinda horny.


----------



## mike456 (Oct 30, 2006)

if you can't even say fuck you, why are these an option in the smilies  (   ) you guys that are giving out wanrings for this petty shit are taking it too far, and I think rob will agree with this.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 30, 2006)

mike456 said:


> if you can't even say fuck you, why are these an option in the smilies (   ) you guys that are giving out wanrings for this petty shit are taking it too far, and I think rob will agree with this.


 

This is not petty shit, this is EXACTLY what they (the mods) are talking about.....


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Is that where these animals live?



How in the hell did you find the Democratic Bird?  They have their head so far up their butts that they're practically invisible.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 30, 2006)

You guys are unreal.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 30, 2006)

dg806 said:


> You guys are unreal.



Do you mean unreal as like an alien?


----------



## largepkg (Oct 30, 2006)

dg806 said:


> You guys are unreal.





I believe you meant to say "you gentleman are an incredibly diverse group of individuals whom I would love to see express themselves in this very open forum", right?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Do you mean unreal as like an alien?



I don't know why but I find this post very funny


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Both of you got a warning.


Jodi got a warning?  Prove it!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 30, 2006)

http://www.newyorktelephone.net/images/ify.jpg

Or is it:

http://hsc.csu.edu.au/modern_history/national_studies/germany/2429/ednaziheading.gif


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 30, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> It happened to me when I first joined up too, I just won't be bullied.


Who bullied you?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Who bullied you?



Me, and i'll do it again if I have to.

On a side note, Min0, can I see your tits?


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Me, and i'll do it again if I have to.
> 
> On a side note, *Min0, can I see your tits?*


----------



## ZECH (Oct 30, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Me, and i'll do it again if I have to.
> 
> On a side note, Min0, can I see your tits?



You'll see something you don't want to see.


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)

it's not what I'm thinking is it.?

oh wait....nvm.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Oct 30, 2006)

dg806 said:


> You'll see something you don't want to see.



I already seen it and yes it was scary.  But, Min0 does have a nice set of tits!!!


----------



## viet_jon (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Vieope (Oct 30, 2006)

_This must be DOMS worst nightmare, all of a sudden everyone is black at IM. How are you feeling DOMS? 





_


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _This must be DOMS worst nightmare, all of a sudden everyone is black at IM. How are you feeling DOMS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like I'm back in Compton.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 30, 2006)

i look at a lot of sites online and some you need to register to look at. most, like 99.9% of them, i never go back to simply because they didn't interest me. i think it is EXTREMELY unlikely that open chat scares away potential members like it is being portrayed to. i'm a member at a lot of bodybuilding forums that are perfectly cool places and i have no complaints with i just prefer it here. there is no reason i left there except i just liked it _better_ someplace else which is most likely why people leave here. 

the only people i remember getting chased off open chat or challeged in more than a tousled hair fashion are a girl that came here stalking a married man, a girl that came here to try and humiliate a male member that was dumping her, a girl from a whorehouse and guys that came here and STARTED shit.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 30, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> i look at a lot of sites online and some you need to register to look at. most, like 99.9% of them, i never go back to simply because they didn't interest me. i think it is EXTREMELY unlikely that open chat scares away potential members like it is being portrayed to. i'm a member at a lot of bodybuilding forums that are perfectly cool places and i have no complaints with i just prefer it here. there is no reason i left there except i just liked it _better_ someplace else which is most likely why people leave here.
> 
> the only people i remember getting chased off open chat or challeged in more than a tousled hair fashion are a girl that came here stalking a married man, a girl that came here to try and humiliate a male member that was dumping her, a girl from a whorehouse and guys that came here and STARTED shit.


Don't forget that candian with the penis pics in his gallery who had no sense of irony, humility nor sarcasm...and he used too many nnnnnnn's


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Don't forget that candian with the penis pics in his gallery who had no sense of irony, humility nor sarcasm...and he used too many nnnnnnn's


I wanted him to stay, he was the best.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I wanted him to stay, he was the best.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


All I see is a red X, hmmmmm......no, my ex wasn't a native.


----------



## MyK (Oct 31, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> All I see is a red X, hmmmmm......no, my ex wasn't a native.



thats like the fifth red x he's posted today!!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## zombul (Oct 31, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I said, several times, that I wasn't just talking about Open Chat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MyK (Oct 31, 2006)

BigDyl said:


>


----------



## Nate K (Oct 31, 2006)

Does anyone think that some mod's or Rob would have just started a thread politley addressing the need to stop the.......nevermind, everthing is probably going as planned.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 31, 2006)

if you quote the red x post you see the url you can copy the info to the address bar and see the pic... then it shows up when you go back to the thread.


----------



## MyK (Oct 31, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> if you quote the red x post you see the url you can copy the info to the address bar and see the pic... then it shows up when you go back to the thread.



thats alot of work to see a bigdyl post!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> The ForemanRules club.
> 
> 
> Requirements:  Tyrone Biggums Avatar



Fucking gay


----------



## goandykid (Nov 12, 2006)

thats pleasant


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 12, 2006)

True Story.


----------



## Witmaster (Nov 12, 2006)

THEUNIT(XXL) This message is hidden because *THEUNIT(XXL)* is on your ignore list.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Nov 13, 2006)




----------

